# Norman McLeod Rogers, icebreaker



## japottinger (Jun 16, 2004)

On some photos supplied by Marc Piche and Gerald Bouchard of this former Canadian icebreaker an odd, and what I can only explain be likened to, an ice cream vendor's kiosk with glazed windows and a conical roof is visible on the upper deck in front of the bridge and on the boat deck aft on the port side.This roof overhangs the sides with scalloped edges. The sides are a red colour.
Any ideas what was the purpose of this odd detail please.


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

I could only find 1 photograph of the vessel and dont see what you refer to ??

Regards Derek


----------



## JoK (Nov 12, 2006)

On the foscle, port and starboard, the ship has winchman control cabs for running the boom. You may be looking at them.
I don't have a port side shot. Post your picture and it will be easier to answer.


----------



## japottinger (Jun 16, 2004)

I will post a shot in Special Purpose Vessels which shows the little "kiosk" in front of the bridge, there is another on the aft deck. Ack. to Marc Piche for photo


----------



## JoK (Nov 12, 2006)

I think the structure on the forward deck is the top of a lighthouse. They have it as part of a deck cargo. This is speculation though. They are carrying a barge so they are probably servicing lighthouses and maybe some inshore buoys, though with the ice I doubt they are doing buoys.
I don't see anything on the aft deck. There is the lifeboat/work boat, the helicopter hanger workshop behind, the lifeboat winch aft of the boat and a folded crane. Behind the folded crane is a covered zodiak used in helicopter ops.


----------

